# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Medicijn ledertrexate 2,5 mg

## koenraadh

dag, paar maanden geleden heb ik van mijn dokter het medicijn LEDERTREXATE 2,5 mg gekregen voor een eventueel gezwel in mijn voet wat achteraf een geknelde zenuw bleek te zijn in de enkel. Tot grote verbazing verdween mijn hoofdpijn dat vermoedelijk door mijn nek komt.
Nu ben ik terug begonnen met LEDERTRXATE 3 pillen per dag en dat om de week. Aangezien de aard van dit medicijn met eventueel vele bijwerkingen vraag ik hier of er mensen zijn met ervaringen over dit medicijn. Al bij al heb ik bij de eerste kuur me heel goed gevoeld.
groeten koen

----------

